# Cora - Sci-Fi and Fantasy writer!



## coraelise (Jun 12, 2014)

Howdy! 
I'm Cora! I'm 20 and live at the base of Pikes Peak in the Rocky Mountain region.
I was technically an English student for the last two years, but I'm taking a summer break to focus on my book. 
I've loved writing since my first real "essay", which was written for the 4th grade prompt: "Describe your favorite kind of cake". Of course, I took the initiative, and using what would probably be considered too many adjectives by professional standards, I projected from my my minds eye the delectable chocolate, mousse-filled, strawberry-frosted wonder that was my favorite kind of cake. 
Since then, I haven't stopped writing. 
After many years of being told go to college and get a real job, and after two years of being completely unchallenged and therefore unmotivated, I realized that I really was destined to be a fiction author. Now, if I make it big or not is not up to me, but I've never been more confident that it's what I want to do with my life.

I am so glad to be on this forum to post my work and get feedback, and I look forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Greimour (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice introduction. ^_^

Welcome to the forums, hope you find here what you are looking for. (it's here, whatever it is you are seeking...  )

I think I want some cake now :/

Look forward to seeing you around the forum, welcome again, happy to have you here. <3

~Kev.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, Cora. 

Welcome to WF. I think you are going to really like this place. Almost everyone here (except for those who mostly lurk) is ready with a good critique or a friendly word of advice. We all (and yes...I'll say all and have no qualms about it) want to see other writers succeed. There is no cutthroat attitude here. 

If your writing is good, you'll know it, if it needs some improvement in places, you'll know that in equal measure. 

If you have any questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Cora, your cake sounds and looks nummy :strawberry:  Oh, Pikes Peak had great fun there in the late 70's, beautiful country, inspiring. Rocky Mountain National Park, one of our best. I met a moose there, I thought he was fake, surprise surprise. Cora, after ten posts you can share your work for the feedback you are are looking for. Welcome to WF!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, Cora, I am glad you stopped by. Poke around a bit and make yourself at home.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome.  Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome Cora! Incidentally, being a sci-fi author, you qualify to join Bishop's army of sci-fi writers. Just don't tell T.S. Bowman about your fantasy writing--he'll try and pull you to the dark side of dwarves and elves and the like, when we all know the real fun is aliens and spaceships. That being said, welcome to the writing forums where we will help you become a better writer if you help us become a better writer!

Writing Forums: That's right Bowman. I went there.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Writing Forums: That's right Bowman. I went there.



*uses best Scarface impression* Dass hokay man. Dass hokay. We'll see who cos out on top, eh? *ends Scarface impression*

I see you fail to mention all the nasty plasma and alien entrails you Sci Fi writers keep lying around for people to step in. LOL


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> *uses best Scarface impression* Dass hokay man. Dass hokay. We'll see who cos out on top, eh? *ends Scarface impression*
> 
> I see you fail to mention all the nasty plasma and alien entrails you Sci Fi writers keep lying around for people to step in. LOL



That's just part of the gig, man! Besides, in Fantasy you have to clean up all that mess. In sci-fi, you can just open the airlocks and it gets blown out into space!

EDIT: We are the worst welcoming committee ever, Bowman


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> EDIT: We are the worst welcoming committee ever, Bowman



Perhaps. But we're sure gonna find out if the new folks are gonna run for the hills. LOL


----------



## coraelise (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone!
I love the fantasy/sci-fi bickering going on here - I hope I don't really have to choose between the two! ​Nice to meet you all!​​


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

coraelise said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I love the fantasy/sci-fi bickering going on here - I hope I don't really have to choose between the two! ​Nice to meet you all!​



Hah! You don't have to choose, Bowman and I just have a friendly struggle over which one is better. We do the same with cats and dogs, oddly enough.


----------



## coraelise (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Hah! You don't have to choose, Bowman and I just have a friendly struggle over which one is better. We do the same with cats and dogs, oddly enough.



I was hoping I wouldn't have to pit myself against one or the other - we all know dragons have immense power, but an alien plasma grenade is almost equally as bad! I'd be ruined either way. I'll likely end up joining both - but I'm currently in the middle of a dystopian novel so I'm not quite sure where I fit in.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd guess that most of the members here are free spirits, in various ways and for various reasons. Welcome aboard! Don't let the F/SF bickering bother you, they have more in common than they have differences.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Hah! You don't have to choose, Bowman and I just have a friendly struggle over which one is better. We do the same with cats and dogs, oddly enough.



The funniest part of that is the fact that I am a dog person just like Bishop. LMAO

The back and forth was great fun, though.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> I'd guess that most of the members here are free spirits, in various ways and for various reasons. Welcome aboard! Don't let the F/SF bickering bother you, they have more in common than they have differences.



That we do. I think the main one being that we both want to see other writers succeed almost as bad as we want it for ourselves.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Cora. It's really all in good fun, you know.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone who can hold their own against Bishop and Bowman in the struggle to live outside of our puny reality gets an immediate check in the "Worthwhile Humans" box, at least according to the pancreatic handbook.

That being said, the next check (the "Writers of WF") requires only that you do what you've already been doing: participate here. Soon you'll be able to put a check in your own box: "Published Writers (Hooray!)". If you can critique often, listen well, stay patient with some of our occasionally quirky forumers, you'll learn an immense amount from each and every one of them (Bishop and Bowman certainly but also any of the purplers you see before you). I might check out FAE, a novel being transcribed onto the Prose Writer's Workshop by A_Jones, a friend of mine. She could use a fresh take like yours.

Ask questions when you have them. Come to anyone in purple for assistance.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

And I look forward to seeing your work. Good luck, and have fun writing.


----------

